# ashburn ponds?



## BoostinB18b (Sep 29, 2006)

i work in ashburn and was thinking about going fishing during my break. i hear about all this pond fishing in ashburn but dont know any of the locations. anyone know of ponds around the ashburn area i can fish at? i figured it would be easier to catch bass in ponds instead of lakes where i would probably need a boat. theres one i see at route 7 where route 28 ends but i dont know if there are any fish there and if you can fish there. also, if you know of any good ponds in the northern virginia area as far down as stafford i could visit on my day off that would be great too. thanks!


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I think there are some bass in the pond that is near the Ashburn Sportsplex. I'm pretty sure you aren't allowed to fish in that pond by 28 & 7, but I have seen people fishing there before.


----------



## BoostinB18b (Sep 29, 2006)

mlbowman1 said:


> I think there are some bass in the pond that is near the Ashburn Sportsplex. I'm pretty sure you aren't allowed to fish in that pond by 28 & 7, but I have seen people fishing there before.


theres a sportsplex in ashburn? where is that located exactly?


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

That pond near the sportplex is ok... but if you want to really catch some fish try: http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/fishing/waterbodies/display.asp?id=17&section=reports - big stuff come out of here and it is basically in Ashburn (less than 10 min. drive). Also, if you take Waxpool from 28 headed towards the Greenway, take a left of Windmill Dr. and go to the park/pond on your right... C&R but plenty of big perch and some decent size bass. Also saw some huge crap there too. HTHs.


----------



## BoostinB18b (Sep 29, 2006)

GhostCrab said:


> That pond near the sportplex is ok... but if you want to really catch some fish try: http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/fishing/waterbodies/display.asp?id=17&section=reports - big stuff come out of here and it is basically in Ashburn (less than 10 min. drive). Also, if you take Waxpool from 28 headed towards the Greenway, take a left of Windmill Dr. and go to the park/pond on your right... C&R but plenty of big perch and some decent size bass. Also saw some huge crap there too. HTHs.


sounds like a plan. beaverdam creek seems kind of big but i guess ill try that on a day im not working so i have more time. wheres this sportsplex with the pond near it located? thanks man!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

GhostCrab said:


> Also saw some huge crap there too. HTHs.



       
shoulda taken a pooper scooper


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah that's a good one... carp for the record


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

BoostinB18b said:


> sounds like a plan. beaverdam creek seems kind of big but i guess ill try that on a day im not working so i have more time. wheres this sportsplex with the pond near it located? thanks man!


From 7, take Ashburn Village Blvd and it will be up on the right. If I remember correctly, it's before the shopping center.


----------



## BoostinB18b (Sep 29, 2006)

mlbowman1 said:


> From 7, take Ashburn Village Blvd and it will be up on the right. If I remember correctly, it's before the shopping center.


Ohh I think I saw it yesterday.. it's like right after the shopping center on the right behind some condos/apts right? Is it public access or do you have to live there? Where do I park? It does look like a good pond for bass. Thanks!


----------



## BoostinB18b (Sep 29, 2006)

went to that windmill dr. park the other day during my break and caught a 11 inch bluegill on a rooster tail. it was sprinkling outside and i could see the huge carp coming to the top of the water eating the vegetation. didnt have any luck catching anything other than that bluegill though. what works well in that pond?


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

I use to fished Home Depot pond in Cascades and had some success(blue gills and large mouth). You can even fish there at night!!!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

BoostinB18b said:


> went to that windmill dr. park the other day during my break and caught a 11 inch bluegill on a rooster tail. it was sprinkling outside and i could see the huge carp coming to the top of the water eating the vegetation. didnt have any luck catching anything other than that bluegill though. what works well in that pond?


Bread... take some fresh bread and roll em up in a little ball and bluegill all day long . There are bass in there... seen folks catch em on a small jig on a bobber.


----------



## BoostinB18b (Sep 29, 2006)

e-mag said:


> I use to fished Home Depot pond in Cascades and had some success(blue gills and large mouth). You can even fish there at night!!!


might have to try that spot out sometime. where do you usually park at to get access to the pond?

GhostCrab: Yeah, I saw a largemouth caught yesterday by some dude. He said he was using nightcrawlers. Where can I get nightcrawlers in the area?


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

plenty parking by Garden Dept.


----------

